# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  لماذا تلبس الشيطان بصورة رجل نجدي..؟؟

## خلجات ملتاعه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أساتذتي الأفاضل ألتبست علي معلومه..؟؟

ألا وهي لماذا تلبس الشيطان بصورة رجل نجدي..؟؟ في المؤامرة التي حاكها كفار قريش لقتل النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..؟؟

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وفقك الله.
قال السهيلي رحمه الله في الروض الأنف:
وإنما قال لهم إني من أهل نجد فيما ذكر بعض أهل السيرة، لأنهم قالوا : لا يدخلن في المشاورة معكم أحد من أهل تهامة لأن هواهم مع محمد، فلذلك تمثل لهم في صورة شيخ نجدي. انتهى
وذكر أصحاب المغازي أن الشيطان تمثل بسراقة بن مالك المدلجي يوم بدر، و مدلج من كنانة.
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

قال الشيخ المحدث على ابراهيم حشيش الستامونى فى مجلة التوحيد :

الحلقة السادسة والستون
نواصل في هذا التحذير تقديم البحوث العلمية الحديثية للقارئ الكريم حتى يقف على حقيقة هذه القصة التي اشتهرت وانتشرت في كتب السيرة وعلى ألسنة القصاص والوعاظ في الهجرة.
وإلى القارئ الكريم هذه القصة الواهية قصة «تحكيم إبليس في دار الندوة».
أولاً: متن القصة

رُوِيَ عن ابن عباس قال: «لما عرفت قريش أن رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كانت له شيعة وأصحاب من غير بلدهم ورأوا خروج أصحابه من المهاجرين إليهم، عرفوا أنهم قد نزلوا دارًا أصابوا منهم منعة فحذروا خروج رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاجتمعوا له في دار الندوة وهي دار قصي بن كلاب التي كانت قريش لا تقضي أمرًا إلا فيها فيتشاورون فيها ما يصنعون من أمر رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين خافوه، فلما اجتمعوا لذلك، في ذلك اليوم الذي اتعدوا له، وكان ذلك اليوم يسمى يوم الزحمة، اعترض لهم إبليس في هيئة رجل شيخ جليل عليه بت- يعني كساء غليظ من صوف أو وبر- فوقف على باب الدار فلما رأوه واقفًا على بابها، قالوا: من الشيخ؟ قال: شيخ من أهل نجدٍ، سمع بالذي اتعدتم له فحضر معكم ليسمع ما تقولون، وعسى أن لا يعدمكم منه رأيًا ونصحًا، قالوا: أجل، فادخل، فدخل معهم، وقد اجتمع فيها أشراف قريش من كل قبيلة: من بني عبد شمس: عتبة وشيبة ابنا ربيعة وأبو سفيان بن حرب، ومن بني نوفل بن عبد مناف: طعيمة بن عدي، وجبير بن مطعم، والحارث بن عامر بن نوفل، ومن بني عبد الدار بن قصي: النضر بن الحارث بن كلدة، ومن بني أسد بن عبد العزى: أبو البختري بن هشام، وزمعة بن الأسود بن المطلب، وحكيم بن حزام، ومن بني مخزوم: أبو جهل بن هشام، ومن بني سهم: نبيه ومنبه ابنا الحجاج، ومن بني جمح: أمية بن خلف، ومن كان معهم، وغيرهم ممن لا يعد من قريش، فقال بعضهم لبعض: إن هذا الرجل قد كان من أمره ما قد رأيتم، فإنا والله ما نأمنه على الوثوب علينا فيمن قد اتبعه من غيرنا فأجمعوا فيه رأيًا، قال: فتشاوروا ثم قال قائل منهم: احبسوه في الحديد، وأغلقوا عليه بابًا، ثم تربصوا ما أصاب أشباهه من الشعراء الذين كانوا قبله زهيرًا والنابغة ومن مضى منهم من هذا الموت، حتى يصيبه ما أصابهم.
1 ـ فقال الشيخ النجدي: لا والله ما هذا لكم برأي، والله لئن حبستموه كما تقولون ليخرجن أمره من وراء الباب الذي أغلقتم دونه إلى أصحابه فلأوشكوا أن يثبوا عليكم فينتزعوه من أيديكم، ثم يكاثروكم به حتى يغلبوكم على أمركم، ما هذا لكم برأي، فانظروا في غيره فتشاوروا عليه.
ثم قال قائل منهم: نخرجه من بين أظهرنا فننفيه من بلادنا، فإذا أخرج عنا فوالله ما نبالي أين ذهب ولا حيث وقع إذا غاب عنا وفرغنا منه، فأصلحنا أمرنا.
2 ـ قال الشيخ النجدي: لا والله ما هذا لكم برأي، ألم تروا حسن حديثه، وحلاوة منطقه، وغلبته على قلوب الرجال بما يأتي به؟ والله لئن فعلتم ذلك ما أمنتم أن يحل على حي من العرب فيغلب عليهم بذلك من قوله وحديثه حتى يتابعوه عليه، ثم يسير بهم إليكم حتى يطأكم في بلادكم بهم فيأخذ أمركم من أيديكم ثم يفعل بكم ما أراد، دبروا فيه أمرًا غير هذا.
قال أبو جهل بن هشام: والله إن لي فيه لرأيًا ما أراكم وقعتم عليه بعد، قالوا: وما هو يا أبا الحكم؟ قال: أرى أن نأخذ من كل قبيلة شابًا فتى جلدًا نسيبًا وسيطًا فينا، ثم نعطي كل فتى منهم سيفًا صارمًا، ثم يعمدوا عليه فيضربوه ضربة رجل واحد فيقتلوه فنستريح منه، فإنهم إن فعلوا ذلك تفرق دمه- يعني الدية، وهي المال الذي يُعطى لولي القتيل- فعقلناه لهم.
3 ـ قال الشيخ النجدي: القول ما قال الرجل، هذا الرأي، لا أرى غيره.
فتفرق القوم على هذا وهم مجمعون له». اهـ.
قلت: يتبين من متن القصة أن إبليس تولى التحكيم في دار الندوة، ولم ينازعه أحد من أشراف قريش، وقد كانوا من كل قبائلها، وكان في هيئة رجل شيخ جليل من أهل نجد عليه كساء غليظ من الصوف.
ثانيًا: التخريج

الحديث الذي جاءت به هذه القصة أخرجه أبو نعيم في «دلائل النبوة» (ص63- 64)، والطبري في «تفسيره» (6/251، 252 ح: 15979)، والبيهقي في «دلائل النبوة» (2/466- 468)، وابن أبي حاتم في «التفسير» (5/1686) (ح1994)، وابن سعد في «الطبقات» (1/109).
ثالثًا: التحقيق

القصة واهية، وأسانيدها لا تصح، تزداد بها وهنًا على وهن.
1 ـ قال ابن سعد في «الطبقات»: أخبرنا محمد بن عمر.
أ- قال: حدثني معمر عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة.
ب- قال: وحدثني ابن أبي حبيبة عن داود بن الحصين بن أبي غطفان عن ابن عباس.
جـ- قال: وحدثني قدامة ابن موسى عن عائشة بنت قدامة.
د- قال: وحدثني عبد الله بن محمد بن عمر بن علي بن أبي طالب عن أبيه عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن علي.
هـ- قال: وحدثني معمر عن الزهري عن عبد الرحمن بن مالك بن جُعْشم عن سراقة بن جعشم.
قلت: بهذا يتبين أن ابن سعد أخرج القصة في طبقاته عن: عائشة، وابن عباس وعائشة بنت قدامة، وعلي، وسراقه بن جعشم، ولكن من رواية محمد بن عمر وهو الواقدي.
قال الإمام ابن حبان في «المجروحين» (2/290): محمد بن عمر بن واقد الواقدي الأسلمي المدني، كان ممن يحفظ أيام الناس وسيرهم، وكان يروي عن الثقات المقلوبات وعن الأثبات المعضلات حتى ربما سبق إلى القلب أنه كان المتعمد لذلك، كان أحمد بن حنبل يكذبه.
ثم قال: سمعت محمد بن المنذر، سمعت عباس بن محمد: سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول: الواقدي ليس بشيء.
ثم قال: أخبرني محمد بن عبد الرحمن: سمعت أبا غالب بن بنت معاوية بن عمرو: سمعت علي بن المديني يقول: الواقدي يضع الحديث. اهـ.
قلت: وأورده الإمام البخاري في «الضعفاء الصغير» ترجمة (334) وقال: «محمد بن عمر الواقدي متروك الحديث». اهـ.
وأورده الإمام النسائي في «الضعفاء والمتروكين» ترجمة (531) وقال: «محمد بن عمر الواقدي، متروك الحديث».
قلت: وهذا المصطلح عند النسائي له معناه حيث قال الحافظ ابن حجر في «شرح النخبة» باب (68) مراتب الجرح: «كان مذهب النسائي أن لا يترك حديث الرجل حتى يجتمع الجميع على تركه».
2 ـ قال أبو نعيم في «دلائل النبوة»: حدثنا حبيب بن الحسن، قال: حدثنا محمد بن يحيى المروزي، قال: حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن أيوب، قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد عن محمد بن إسحاق عمن لا يتهم من أصحابنا عن عبد الله بن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد أبي الحجاج عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
وحدثنا سليمان بن أحمد، قال: حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن البراء، قال: حدثنا الفضل بن غانم، قال: حدثنا سلمة بن الفضل، عن محمد بن إسحاق قال: حدثني عبد الله بن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد بن جبر المكي عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
قال: وحدثنا محمد بن إسحاق، حدثنا الكلبي عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
قلت: بهذا يتبين أن أبا نعيم أخرج القصة في «دلائل النبوة» من ثلاثة طرق عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
الطريق الأول فيه علتان:
الأولى: تدليس محمد بن إسحاق.

فقد أورده الحافظ ابن حجر في «طبقات المدلسين» في الطبقة الرابعة رقم (9) وقال: «محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار المطلبي المدني صاحب المغازي مشهور بالتدليس عن الضعفاء والمجهولين وعن شر منهم، وصفه بالتدليس ابن حبان». اهـ.
قلت: حكم رواية أصحاب هذه الطبقة: قال الحافظ ابن حجر في مقدمة كتاب «طبقات المدلسين»: «الرابعة: من اتفق على أنه لا يُحتج بشيء من حديثهم إلا بما صرحوا فيه بالسماع لكثرة تدليسهم على الضعفاء والمجاهيل».
قلت: وابن إسحاق في هذا الطريق عنعن ولم يصرح بالسماع.
الثانية: جهالة شيخ ابن إسحاق 

يتبين ذلك من السند: «عن محمد بن إسحاق عن من لا يتهم من أصحابنا»، وهذا النوع من أنواع المجهول يسمى «المبهم» وهو من لم يصرح باسمه «ومبهم ما فيه راوٍ لم يُسم»، ومن أبهم اسمه، جهلت عينه وجهلت عدالته من باب أولى، فلا تقبل روايته.
وكما بينا آنفًا من أقوال أئمة الجرح والتعديل: أن ابن إسحاق مشهور بالتدليس عن الضعفاء والمجهولين وعن شر منهم.
قلت: ولذلك نقل الحافظ ابن حجر في «التهذيب» (9/36) عن يعقوب بن شيبة قال: سمعت ابن نمير يقول: «إنما أُتِيَ- يعني ابن إسحاق- من أنه يحدث عن المجهولين أحاديث باطلة». اهـ.
قلت: وهذه القصة منها حيث حَدَّثَ فيها عن مجهولين فهي باطلة كما بينا آنفًا.
الطريق الثاني: وفيه علتان أيضًا:
العلة الأولى: سلمة بن الفضل:
أ- قال الإمام البخاري في كتاب «الضعفاء الصغير» رقم (149): «سلمة بن الفضل بن الأبرش سمع ابن إسحاق، عنده مناكير وفيه نظر». اهـ.
قلت: وهذا المصطلح عند البخاري له معناه، يظهر هذا من قول السيوطي في «تدريب الراوي» (1/349): «البخاري يطلق: فيه نظر، وسكتوا عنه فيمن تركوا حديثه، ويطلق منكر الحديث على من لا تحل الرواية عنه».
قلت: وبهذا يتبين أن سلمة بن الفضل متروك الحديث فلا يصلح حديثه للاحتجاج ولا المتابعات ولا الشواهد.
ب- قال الإمام النسائي في «الضعفاء والمتروكين» رقم (241): «سلمة بن الفضل بن الأبرش: أبو عبد الله ضعيف، يروي عن ابن إسحاق المغازي».
جـ- أورده الحافظ ابن حجر في «التهذيب» (4/135) وقال: «سلمة بن الفضل بن الأبرش الأنصاري مولاهم أبو عبد الله الأزرق، قال البخاري: عنده مناكير وهَّنه علي بن المديني قال علي: ما خرجنا من الري حتى رمينا بحديثه، قال البرذعي عن أبي زرعة: كان أهل الري لا يرغبون فيه لمعان فيه من سوء رأيه وظلم فيه، وأما إبراهيم بن موسى فسمعته غير مرة وأشار أبو زرعة إلى لسانه يريد الكذب». اهـ.
قلت: ولذلك أشار الحافظ ابن حجر إلى سوء حفظه في «التقريب» (1/318): فقال: «كثير الخطأ». اهـ.
قلت: لذلك قال الحافظ العراقي في «فتح المغيث» (ص7): «من كثر الخطأ في حديثه وفحش استحق الترك وإن كان عدلاً».
فانظر إلى الترابط الشديد بين قول الإمام البخاري: «فيه نظر» ومعناه وبين قول الحافظ العراقي وتلميذه ابن حجر.
العلة الثانية: الفضل بن غانم: أورده الإمام الذهبي في «الميزان» (3/357) وقال: «الفضل بن غانم الخزاعي قال يحيى: ليس بشيء، وقال الدارقطني: ليس بالقوي، وقال الخطيب: ضعيف».
قلت: ومصطلح «ليس بشيء» يقوله يحيى بن معين في الكذابين والمتروكين، كذلك في أهل الغفلة والاضطراب الذين يُرد حديثهم، وفي المبتدعة والمقلين. كذا في «التهذيب» (1/509).
الطريق الثالث: وفيه أيضًا علتان:
العلة الأولى: الكلبي: أورده الإمام الذهبي في «الميزان» ترجمة (7574) وقال: «محمد بن السائب الكلبي، أبو النضر الكوفي المفسر النَّسَّابَة الأخباري، قال ابن معين: «الكلبي ليس بثقة»، وقال الجوزجاني وغيره: كذاب. وقال الدارقطني وجماعة: متروك».
قال النسائي في «الضعفاء والمتروكين» ترجمة (514): «أبو النضر الكلبي: متروك الحديث». وقال البخاري في «الضعفاء الصغير» ترجمة (322): «أبو النضر الكلبي تركه يحيى بن سعيد».
العلة الثانية: أبو صالح.
قال الإمام ابن حبان في «المجروحين» (2/255): «محمد بن السائب الكلبي يروي عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس التفسير، وأبو صالح لم ير ابن عباس ولا سمع منه شيئًا، ولا سمع الكلبي من أبي صالح، لا يحل ذكره في الكتب فكيف الاحتجاج به؟». اهـ.
قلت: بهذا يتبين أن الطرق الثلاثة التي أخرجها أبو نعيم تزيد القصة وهنًا على وهن لما فيها من كذابين ومتروكين ومجهولين ومدلسين.
3 ـ ابن جرير الطبري في «التاريخ» (1/566) أخرج القصة من ثلاثة طرق:
الأول: نفس طريق سلمة بن الفضل بن الأبرش الذي أخرجه أبو نعيم وبينا أنه طريق تالف.
والثاني: من طريق الكلبي عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس.
قلت: ولقد بينا آنفًا أن هذا الطريق أوهى من سابقه.
والثالث: من طريق سلمة عن محمد بن إسحاق قال: حدثني الحسن بن عمارة عن الحكم بن عتيبة عن مقسم عن ابن عباس.
قلت: وهذا الطريق تالف فيه سلمة بن الفضل وهو متروك كما بينا آنفًا، والحكم بن عتيبة مدلس كما في «التقريب» (1/192) وقد عنعن.
4 ـ وأخرج القصة ابن جريج الطبري في «التفسير» (6/251- 252 ح15979) من طريقين:
الأول: هو نفس الطريق الأول الذي أخرجه أبو نعيم والذي بينا ضعفه آنفًا.
الثاني: من طريق الكلبي عن باذام مولى أم هانئ عن ابن عباس.
قلت: وباذام مولى أم هانئ هو أبو صالح كما في «التقريب» (1/93).
وهذا هو الطريق الثالث الذي أخرجه أبو نعيم وهو طريق تالف كما بينا آنفًا.
ملحوظة: وقع تصحيف في السند في تفسير ابن جرير حيث جاء اسم أبي صالح (زاذان مولى أم هانئ)، ويجب أن يصحح إلى (باذام مولى أم هانئ) كما في «التقريب» (1/93) وقال الحافظ ابن حجر: «ضعيف مدلس»، وقد عنعن فيزداد الطريق ضعفًا على ضعفه.
5 ـ وأخرج القصة ابن أبي حاتم في «التفسير» (5/1686) (ح1994) من نفس الطريق الواهي الذي أخرجه أبو نعيم من طريق ابن إسحاق من حديث مجاهد عن ابن عباس ويظهر فيه التدليس والاضطراب.
6 ـ وأخرجه البيهقي في «الدلائل» عن محمد بن إسحاق من نفس الطرق التي بينا ضعفها من مدلسين ومجهولين وكذابين ومتروكين.
بدائل صحيحة:
ولقد بين الإمام البخاري الصحيح في هجرة رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر قصة الهجرة في أكثر من أربعين سطرًا في الحديث رقم (3905) من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها، وفي الحديث رقم (3906) من حديث سراقة بن جعشم.
وبوَّب الإمام البخاري بابًا بعنوان «هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة الباب رقم (45) من كتاب «مناقب الأنصار»، وفي هذه القصص الصحيحة الغنى عن هذه القصص الواهية.
هذا ما وفقني الله إليه، وهو وحده من وراء القصد.

----------


## باحث في الرقية الشرعية

واظنه لا يزال يتصور للكفار وخصوصا الروافض عندما يقولون أنهم يرون المهدي المنتظر وخصوصا من زعم أنه رآه 
فقد يكون يرى الشيطان في صورة رجل  ويلبس عليه حتى يصده عن الدين القويم ولكي يظنون أنهم على حق  ويظنون أنه المهدي المزعوم وهذه مجرد محاوله لفهم مايحدث والله أعلم 
نعوذبالله من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

لي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## عبد الكريم آل عبد الله

للذهبي كلام على ما أظن في هذه القصة, سأبحث عنه وآتي به بإذن الله تعالى....

----------


## ابن موسى الحنبلي

ويمكن أن يقال .. بأنه تمثَّل لهم في صورة رجل نجدي؛ لما عُرف عن أهل نجد من الحكمة والسداد في الرأي !
ولذا قبلوا مشورته، وأخذوا برأيه .. والله أعلم

----------


## خلجات ملتاعه

بارك الله فيكم مشائخي الأفاضل

وزادكم الله علما ورفعة في الدارين..

جزاكم الباري الجنة..

----------

